# Portage 2.1 e lsb

## maur8

Ho letto la news del passaggio allo standard rpm per la distribuzione dei pacchetti a partitre dalla versione 2.1 di Portage e la motivazione è "to ensure compliance with the Linux Standard Base (LSB) specification". Inoltre per far questo il cd d'installazione della Gentoo necessiterà anche di xfree.

Che ne pensate? Io sono rimasto molto deluso, anzi direi incazzato!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sono passato a Gentoo proprio per provare un sistema di pacchetti migliore di RPM e ne sono rimasto piacevolmente soddisfatto, soprattutto la possibilità di fare molto semplicemente i tuoi ebuilds e poi l'uso di delle variabili USE (scusate la ripetizione   :Laughing:  ) è fenomenale!

Spero solamente che rimanga cmq un qualcosa del portage originale....

Maur8.

----------

## xlyz

okkio alla data di pubblicazione!!!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maur8

ehh...  :Very Happy: 

cazzarola!! mi sa che ci sono cascato in pieno...   :Wink: 

portage 4 ever!!

Maur8.

----------

## blaze_

hahahah probabilmente mi sparerei se gentoo adottasse gli rpm, ho riso 

per un'ora quando ho letto nella note che era un pesce d'aprile :)

----------

## bsolar

Mi sembra che ci siano ancora tutti nel forum. Evidentemente ci sono pochi utenti cardiopatici...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blaze_

immagina se uno legge solo la news su gentoo.org e non controlla la gwn, la cosa è abbastanza credibile e ci si potrebbe cascare in pieno :)

----------

## Ginko

 *blaze_ wrote:*   

> immagina se uno legge solo la news su gentoo.org e non controlla la gwn, la cosa è abbastanza credibile e ci si potrebbe cascare in pieno 

 

Infatti pare che Daniel Robbins si sia seccato della cosa ed abbia esigito che venisse esplicitamente 

scritto April's fool alla fine della GWN 

 :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## blaze_

se non lo scrivevano nella gwn si ritrovavano sommersi di email :)

----------

## cerri

Lo sono stati comunque, tant'e' che questo post e' apparso nell'ultima GWN  :Smile: .

----------

